# fixing compaction and no topsoil



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

So as a little back history I seeded an additional area to my backyard but I was lazy with my soil prep and instead of bringing in topsoil I just raked the seed into the existing soil. I am paying for it now but would rather not try to re seed the area. I plan on aerating in the next week or so and will be sand leveling the rest of the yard but I am wondering if I should use something other than sand on the new part as it is really compacted or will the sand allow moisture to penetrate better than it did before and hopefully solve my problem after another year or 2 of this process? Or do I fill my core holes with some sort of topsoil and then sand? Anyone here try and solve their soil issues this way vs starting over?


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

What type of grass?
What type of Soil?

In general 
Compaction > Mechanical Aeration.

How do you know you need topsoil? A soil test?

If on the Soil Test the OM is low 
Use Compost also never hurts to add compost.
If the OM is fine 
and drainage is a problem 
Use sand.

Usually never worth it to start over.. You are just helping Mother nature but she is really in charge..


----------

